# Schwanzvergleich



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

also aus aktuellem anlass eine kleine umfrage...

mir persönlich wäre es ohne sv auch lieber, aber damals haben einige user gewettert nachdem ich solche sachen einfach gelöscht habe.

was wollt ihr haben?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also aus aktuellem anlass eine kleine umfrage...
> 
> mir persönlich wäre es ohne sv auch lieber, aber damals haben einige user gewettert nachdem ich solche sachen einfach gelöscht habe.
> 
> was wollt ihr haben?



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Alles was nur ärgert, kann man ruhig löschen. Und hitzige Diskussionen, die inhaltlich nirgends passen, könnten im Stammtisch bleiben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> was wollt ihr haben?



Alles was unter Stammtischniveau sinkt (dazu gehören auch "absolute beginners Nougatspaltenschlabbern" und 
André Räppels gelöschte "Sommersprossen") löschen!

Und die Benutzer gleich mit ! (Hallo ts73!)

Auch so lächerlich Selbstdarstellungsumfragen wie die vom SPS - Concept haben in nem SPS - Forum nichts zu suchen.

(Meine Schwanzgrößenumfrage natürlich auch nicht)

Weg mit dem Müll !

Dont feed the trolls !


----------



## zotos (8 Februar 2007)

*ja, aber!*

ja, aber: wenn in einem Thema einzelne Beiträge "daneben" sind (selbst wenn sie fönigliche sind) sollte man nicht immer gleich das ganze Thema löschen nur die entsprechenden Beiträge.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ja, aber: wenn in einem Thema einzelne Beiträge "daneben" sind (selbst wenn sie fönigliche sind) sollte man nicht immer gleich das ganze Thema löschen nur die entsprechenden Beiträge.



Und den User ermahnen, vielleicht.

Markus:
wenn dir und deinen Moderatoren das zu viel Arbeit wird, helfe ich dir gern !


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

@zotos
ja da gebe ich dir recht.

das ist aber recht schwierig, weil dann andere beiträge wieder aus dem zusammenhang gerissen sind...


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Und den User ermahnen, vielleicht.
> 
> Markus:
> wenn dir und deinen Moderatoren das zu viel Arbeit wird, helfe ich dir gern !


 

wenn die user damit kein problem haben gerne...  

da umfragen ja gerade so in mode sind... - bitte...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ja, aber: wenn in einem Thema einzelne Beiträge "daneben" sind (selbst wenn sie fönigliche sind) sollte man nicht immer gleich das ganze Thema löschen nur die entsprechenden Beiträge.


Und was passiert mit Usern, die ihre SV-Quote (bzw. neu Lösch-Quote) überschritten haben? Passiert nichts, werden die abgemahnt oder gar gelöscht? Wie hoch sollte so eine Quote sein? 0-25%, >25-50%, >50-75%, >75-100%? (Die Prozentdaten sind einer aktuellen Umfrage entnommen).


----------



## plc_tippser (8 Februar 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehe ich auch so. Alles was nur ärgert, kann man ruhig löschen. Und hitzige Diskussionen, die inhaltlich nirgends passen, könnten im Stammtisch bleiben.
> 
> ...


 

Die hitzigen Diskussionen werden aber immer sehr schnell peinlich.

Der SV ist schon fast ne Einladung zum Müll schreiben geworden. Trollwiese ist zwar lustig, hätte aber wohl den gleichen Effekt wie SV und lockt somit noch mehr Spakos an.

pt

Spakos : Schreibt man das so


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Die hitzigen Diskussionen werden aber immer sehr schnell peinlich.
> 
> Der SV ist schon fast ne Einladung zum Müll schreiben geworden. Trollwiese ist zwar lustig, hätte aber wohl den gleichen Effekt wie SV und lockt somit noch mehr Spakos an.
> 
> ...


Zuvor: Was sind Spakos eigentlich?


----------



## zotos (8 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und was passiert mit Usern, die ihre SV-Quote (bzw. neu Lösch-Quote) überschritten haben? Passiert nichts, werden die abgemahnt oder gar gelöscht? Wie hoch sollte so eine Quote sein? 0-25%, >25-50%, >50-75%, >75-100%? (Die Prozentdaten sind einer aktuellen Umfrage entnommen).



ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit meinem Beitrag nicht. 

PS: ich habe einen sehr hohen SV-Anteil ;o( ich will aber bleiben.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Der SV ist schon fast ne Einladung zum Müll schreiben geworden. Trollwiese ist zwar lustig, hätte aber wohl den gleichen Effekt wie SV und lockt somit noch mehr Spakos an.



100% ACK

,,,,,,,


----------



## plc_tippser (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @zotos
> ja da gebe ich dir recht.
> 
> das ist aber recht schwierig, weil dann andere beiträge wieder aus dem zusammenhang gerissen sind...


 

man kann ja auch in den Beiträgen rumhäxeln, ist für manche sicherlich auch ein Tritt in die Eier.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit meinem Beitrag nicht.
> 
> PS: ich habe einen sehr hohen SV-Anteil ;o( ich will aber bleiben.


War nur eine Erweiterung zu Deinen Bemerkungen. Wenn der Beitrag gelöscht wird und der User immer wieder müllt, wäre es doch logisch die Ursache auch zu entfernen, oder?


----------



## plc_tippser (8 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und was passiert mit Usern, die ihre SV-Quote (bzw. neu Lösch-Quote) überschritten haben? Passiert nichts, werden die abgemahnt oder gar gelöscht? Wie hoch sollte so eine Quote sein? 0-25%, >25-50%, >50-75%, >75-100%? (Die Prozentdaten sind einer aktuellen Umfrage entnommen).


 

Hast du schon mal versucht Markus die rote Karte zu geben? Wird leider nicht angeboten


----------



## plc_tippser (8 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Zuvor: Was sind Spakos eigentlich?


 
Dummschwätzer / Spinner / ----

Könnte sogar Bsp. bringen, bin aber nicht so, währen dann aber auch erst mal nur Forenspakos  

Bei Wiki gibt es den Eintrag erstaulicher weise nicht.


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal versucht Markus die rote Karte zu geben? Wird leider nicht angeboten


 


tja...

ich kann alles, ich darf alles und ich weiss alles... :sc3:


//edit
hat ja einigen recht unter den nägeln gebrannt - so schnell ging noch kein topic auf seite 2...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> tja...
> 
> ich kann alles, ich darf alles und ich weiss alles... :sc3:
> 
> ...


Und siehst du auch noch gut aus und bist bescheiden? Und hast einen älteren Bruder in Hessen?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und siehst du auch noch gut aus und bist bescheiden? Und hast einen älteren Bruder in Hessen?



Nein, dann müsste er ja auch schlau sein ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nein, dann müsste er ja auch schlau sein ...


Entschuldigung, habe ich glatt vergessen. Soll nie wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

mehr Moderatoren wäre sich nicht schlecht.

Die Auswahl der Leute wird aber schwierig ... 
*wenn der, warum dann nicht auch ich* 
usw. Und nachher kloppen sich die Moderatoren
und Markus hat mehr zu tun als vorher.

Es sollten deshalb eher Leute sein, die im bisherigen
Schwanzvergleich eher weniger aktiv waren.

Manchmal würde es auch reichen, einen Thread 
einfach zu schließen, wenn die das Thema und die
guten Sitten verlässt.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## PeterEF (8 Februar 2007)

Also ich würde dem SV nicht hinterherweinen. Zusätzlich kann man evt. mal nachdenken den Stammtisch zu teilen in zwei Bereiche:

-Themen, die irgendwie zum Forum passen (z.B. Fibel für Regeleungstechnik) aber einfach sonst nirgends passen

-*echte* Themen auf Stammtischniveau (z.B. Was sagt ihr zu den Tempolimit und Abgsanormen?)


_(Edit wegen berechtigtem Einwand, war "-Themen, die irgendwie zum Forum passen (z.B. Wer darf in den Schaltschrank gucken?) aber einfach sonst nirgends passen", Rechtschreibung ist nicht von mir!)_


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> -Themen, die irgendwie zum Forum passen (z.B. Wer darf in den Schaltschrank gucken?) aber einfach sonst nirgends passen



das gehört IMHO ins Forum "Schaltschrankbau", nicht in den Stammtsich.


----------



## nade (8 Februar 2007)

Also hätte da eine Idee aus einem anderen Forum.
Die unnützen Beiträge wie die Stimmenanzahl zeigt Löschen.
Bei Themen die fraglich sind oder etwas unsachdienlich mit Werbung zugespamt werden bzw in ein noch nichteinmal mehr stammtischtaugliches Nivea abdriften einfach Schließen. Dann halt entsprechend "abmahnen". Wie z.B. die Sache mit: Thema: Hilfe eine Frage!. (ok zur Strafe müßten die eigentlich gelöscht werden und nur per PN darauf hingewiesen das gerne gefragt werden kann, nur die Frage auch entsprechendes Thema bekommen sollte.)
Für doch brauchbare Informationen in einem abgedrifteten Thema währe so ein "gelöschtes Forum" auf den nur lesend zugegriffen werden kann praktisch.
Dann währe die Möglichkeit die dahin verschobenen Themen aufs Sachliche zu reduzieren und wenn der Fragesteller noch eine Frage haben sollte wieder im entsprechenden Bereich freizugeben.
Währe auch wieder Arbeit wie sonstwas, die Themen die zu einer Lösung führten auf die Frage und die Lösungen zu reduzieren, damit die Hilfefunktion (wenn genützt) nicht zu einem 4 Seiten Thema führt in dem alles auf einer Seite geklärt sein könnte. <-- Führt aber dann wohl wieder zum SPS-Vikipedia.


----------



## afk (8 Februar 2007)

Das Löschen aller betreffenden Beiträge halte ich für problematisch. Was macht man z.B. mit einem Beitrag von UG, in dem er mit einem Satz die Antwort auf die gestellte Frage gibt, und im nächsten Satz dem Fragesteller erklärt, was für ein unterbelichtetes, blödes, kleines A........ er doch ist ?!?

Außerdem haben die Beiträge ja manchmal auch einen nicht unerheblichen Unterhaltungswert ...  

Einen anderen Namen für den SV fände ich allerdings gut, sieht sonst immer so nach Schmuddelseite aus. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Das Löschen aller betreffenden Beiträge halte ich für problematisch. Was macht man z.B. mit einem Beitrag von UG, in dem er mit einem Satz die Antwort auf die gestellte Frage gibt, und im nächsten Satz dem Fragesteller erklärt, was für ein unterbelichtetes, blödes, kleines A........ er doch ist ?!?
> 
> Außerdem haben die Beiträge ja manchmal auch einen nicht unerheblichen Unterhaltungswert ...
> 
> ...



Mein Gott, was bist du blöd !

Es geht ja nicht darum, sachliche Beiträge zu vermindern sondern darum, den Trolls und Störenfrieden nicht auch noch *extra ein Forum *zu bieten!

Heist das nun "SV" oder "Trollwiese" oder "afK`s Zwergentreff" oder wie auch immer.

HIRN EINSCHALTEN !

Außerdem hab ich noch nie jemanden ein A.... genannt.
Das ist unter meinem Niveau.

Ich schlabber ja auch nicht an "Nougatspalten", wie das andere gerne tun ....


Hehehe ....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was bist du blöd !
> 
> Es geht ja nicht darum, sachliche Beiträge zu vermindern sondern darum, den Trolls und Störenfrieden nicht auch noch *extra ein Forum *zu bieten!
> 
> ...


*Ich liebe euch alle !* :?: :?:


----------



## Markus (8 Februar 2007)

aja noch was:

sollte die abstimmung zeigen das der bereich doch bleiben soll, dann mache ich da aber einen xxx-banner rein. ein bisschen muss die sv-kultur dann schon gepflegt werden...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> aja noch was:
> 
> sollte die abstimmung zeigen das der bereich doch bleiben soll, dann mache ich da aber einen xxx-banner rein. ein bisschen muss die sv-kultur dann schon gepflegt werden...


Dann musst Du bei der Anmeldung auch noch das Alter prüfen und nur den über 18-Jährigen (m/w) den Zugang erlauben. Pech für seeba im moment, aber er hast es ja bald geschafft. Vielleicht bringen die xxx-Banner auch noch mehr Einnahmen als die normalen. Wäre doch eine Marktlücke. Vielleicht will Siemens hier dann auch für seine Ausbildung werben


----------



## afk (8 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was bist du blöd !


Förmliche Anrede ist nicht nötig, kannst einfach Axel zu mir sagen ... der zweite Halbsatz grenzt übrigens an Gotteslästerung, mußte ich nach dem Beitrag aber wohl mit rechnen.  



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, sachliche Beiträge zu vermindern sondern darum, den Trolls und Störenfrieden nicht auch noch *extra ein Forum *zu bieten!
> 
> Heist das nun "SV" oder "Trollwiese" oder "afK`s Zwergentreff" oder wie auch immer.


Schön, wenn sich die Trolle dann alle verziehen, weil's für sie kein extra Forum mehr gibt ... 

Nee, mal im Ernst, ich hab auch für Trolle nichts übrig. Aber auch wenn ich einen anderen Umgangston bevorzuge, bin ich für's Beiträge löschen nur im Zusammenhang mit Foren-Spam zu begeistern. Deinen hier zitierten Beitrag finde ich schließlich auch ganz amüsant. Wäre doch einfach schade, wenn der gelöscht würde, nur weil einem Moderator Dein Tonfall nicht gefällt, oder ?



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> HIRN EINSCHALTEN !


Also ich schalte mein Hirn eigentlich nie aus, muß es daher gar nicht erst einschalten. 

Machst Du das manchmal ? Warum ?
 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dann musst Du bei der Anmeldung auch noch das Alter prüfen und nur den über 18-Jährigen (m/w) den Zugang erlauben. Pech für seeba im moment, aber er hast es ja bald geschafft. Vielleicht bringen die xxx-Banner auch noch mehr Einnahmen als die normalen. Wäre doch eine Marktlücke. Vielleicht will Siemens hier dann auch für seine Ausbildung werben




ROTFL !

Das genau wollte ich auch gerade schreiben !!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Also ich schalte mein Hirn eigentlich nie aus, muß es daher gar nicht erst einschalten.
> 
> Machst Du das manchmal ? Warum ?



Um es zu schonen.
Und auf dieser Welt ist HIRN sicherlich nicht das wichtigste, das man zum Überleben braucht ...

Das wird ja täglich 1000fach bewiesen !


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Februar 2007)

Von allen Gütern ist der gesunde Menschenverstand das am gerechtesten verteilte: Jeder glaubt sich damit so gut ausgestattet, dass sogar die, die sonst nie zufrieden sind, nicht mehr davon bekommen wollen, als sie schon haben.
René Descartes


----------



## nade (8 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Um es zu schonen.
> Und auf dieser Welt ist HIRN sicherlich nicht das wichtigste, das man zum Überleben braucht ...
> 
> Das wird ja täglich 1000fach bewiesen ! ;ROFLMAO;



OT Werbespam:
** verkaufe Politikergehirn kaum gebraucht fast wie neu **
:s18:      :s18:      :s18:      :s18: 
Sorry mir war gerade danach. Und zu


			
				 Markus schrieb:
			
		

> aja noch was:
> 
> sollte die abstimmung zeigen das der bereich doch bleiben soll, dann mache ich da aber einen xxx-banner rein. ein bisschen muss die sv-kultur dann schon gepflegt werden...


Das währe doch gemein. Dann könnte ma ja nimmer über Hausaufgaben mach Gesuche der sturen Art lachen, weil dann die Azubi´s ja nimmer rein dürften. *ggggg*


----------



## Question_mark (8 Februar 2007)

*SV weg ...*

Hallo,

@Markus, mach doch den SV endlich zu .... (auch wenn ich mich daran auch schon mal mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht daran beteiligt habe  ).
Ich werde dem SV aber nicht nachweinen, lass vielleicht was in der Art "Klatsch und Tratsch" daraus werden. Du musst halt nur durch konsequentes Löschen ein erneutes Abdriften in den SV verhindern.
Just my 2 cents ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (8 Februar 2007)

Auch wenns abgedroschen klingt, @qm schließe mich dir an!


----------



## kolbendosierer (9 Februar 2007)

Mach zu die Sch....

Und wenn sich irgendwelche User hier gegenseitig fertig machen wollen, dann eben per E-Mail oder telefoniert miteinander oder geht in den Ring oder oder oder.

Es gibt bestimmt 1000 andere Möglichkeiten sich da gegenseitig fertig zu machen nur nicht übers Forum.

   :sw14: 

Also seit NETT zueinander.
:sm8:
In diesem SInne, ich gehe jetzt arbeiten .


Robert


----------



## OHGN (9 Februar 2007)

Wenn man es locker sieht, könnte man es hier eigentlich so lassen wie es ist. Denn ein normaler Mensch kann sich von derartigem Schwachsinn nicht wirklich angegriffen fühlen:





Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> KOP ist für BETTNÄSSER.


Eher ist es zuweilen recht amüsant Lektüre dieser Art zu frei Haus geliefert zu bekommen.

Wenn man allerdings überlegt die Rubrik "SV" abzuschaffen, sollte man zunächst über die Ursachen der dort Überhand nehmenden Beiträge nachdenken. Bei näherer Betrachtung dürfte jeder zu dem Schluss kommen, dass für den größten Teil der Beiträge in dieser Rubrik hauptsächlich ein Benutzer ursächlich ist. Allein durch`s Abschaffen des "SV" wird dieses Forum nicht wieder seriöser werden. Vielmehr werden "Geistige Ergüsse" wie 


> Wie Gross Ist Euer Schwanz !
> Noch nicht nachgemessen, er richt so streng...
> > 25 cm
> > 30 cm
> ...


in andere Rubriken verlagert werden.


----------



## zotos (9 Februar 2007)

OHGN := KOP - Programmierer;


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Februar 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Denn ein normaler Mensch kann sich von derartigem Schwachsinn nicht wirklich angegriffen fühlen:



100% ACK. 

.....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Februar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> OHGN := KOP - Programmierer;




FUNCTION OHGN VOID;

IF OHGN = KOP-PROGRAMMIERER THEN GOTO BETTNÄSSER
   ELSE GOTO BETTNÄSSER

BETTNÄSSER: 
OHGN := BETTNÄSSER

END_OF_FUNCTION


Ähm, war das jetzt CoeSys - konform ?


----------



## zotos (9 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> FUNCTION OHGN VOID;
> 
> IF OHGN = KOP-PROGRAMMIERER THEN GOTO BETTNÄSSER
> ELSE GOTO BETTNÄSSER
> ...



Nö, aber mein Compiler hats übersetzen können.

OHGN liefert inhaltslose Beiträge und ist ein Bettnässer/in ;o)


----------



## OHGN (9 Februar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> OHGN := KOP - Programmierer;


Falsch! Ich bin BASIC - Programmierer...
Denn ich arbeite nur mit C_Control.:sc2:


----------



## zotos (9 Februar 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Falsch! Ich bin BASIC - Programmierer...
> Denn ich arbeite nur mit C_Control.:sc2:



Oh, wenn das maxi und Co. lesen wird es unangenehm ;o)


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2007)

@ohgn
etwas zu empfindlich?
es gibt hier viele die durchaus ein paar wochen auf einer ib in sibieren überlebensfähig sind, da herrscht ein etwas anderer umgangston als in der uni oder im ing-büro...
also leg nicht gleich jedes wort auf die goldwaage!
(die tun nix - die wollen nur spielen  )


@ug
kann deinen ton sehr gut verstehen und würde ihn auch gerne häufiger benutzen, aber wir sind hier kein heavy forum. deshalb ist es nicht gerade positiv für deine große karriere als moderator wenn du jedes weichei gleich als bettnässer bezeichnest  . (spass)
NEIN -auch die anderen user solltest du nicht so behandeln, spätestns wenn es keinen sv mehr gibt sind solche worte eh geschichte...

@zotos
bist du eigentlich der knappe von sir ug?
ich finde es teilweise etwas peinlich wie du überall hinrennst wo es ärger gibt und sobald dein kumpel ug da ist auch ne handvoll dreck wirfst...


----------



## zotos (9 Februar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @zotos
> bist du eigentlich der knappe von sir ug?
> ich finde es teilweise etwas peinlich wie du überall hinrennst wo es ärger gibt und sobald dein kumpel ug da ist auch ne handvoll dreck wirfst...



Du bist ja nur sauer weil ich Deinen Namen fasch geschrieben habe ;o)


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2007)

@zotos
ne - das habe ich dir verziehen...


@alle
denke die abstimmung ist gelaufen, oder sollen wir noch warten?  

werde den sv heute mittag löschen wenn bis dahin niemand einen driftigen grund hat es nicht zu tun.
der sv und die beiträge werden nicht gelöscht, die beiträge sind lediglich nicht mehr zugänglich für euch. die moderatoren dürfen/müssen ihn dann trozdem noch sehen...

@ug
solltest du es also schaffen das dich die user zum mod machen dann kannst du wieder in den sv...  


jetzt würde ich an eurer stelle nochmal eine richtig derbe abschiedsparty im sv veranstalten und die sau raus lassen - bals isser weg.

irgendwas sagt mit das ich mich nicht um die organisation dieser party kümmern muss, und irgendwas sagt mir auch wer diese party startet...


----------



## OHGN (9 Februar 2007)

@Markus
Ich habe keine Einwände gegen das Löschen des "SV", aber bringen wird das nichts.

Empfindlich bin ich übrigens nicht, ich wundere mich nur, dass sich alle über den SV und niveaulose Beiträge aufregen und dabei die (auch für den nur Mitlesenden) offensichtliche Ursache nicht erkennen.


----------



## zotos (9 Februar 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> @Markus
> Ich habe keine Einwände gegen das Löschen des "SV", aber bringen wird das nichts.




Ja nicht solange es Leute wie Dich gibt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (9 Februar 2007)

So, jetzt noch deisen Thread löschen, und dann weiter mit der Tagesordnung !


P.S. Markus, wann bekomme ich mein MODERATOR - Passwort ?


SCHADE!

*Die Beitragszähler sind ja nicht verringert worden!!!*


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2007)

@ug
naja die umfrageergebnisse sprechen derzeit nicht dafür das du ein solches pw bekommst...  


gelöscht wird später...

erst mal --> closed


----------

